# Florida



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm looking into relocating to Orlando area due to my sons mother looking to relocate with my son. I currently have my own preservation/reo/general construction business here in PA. I'm curious to see how bad Orlando area is for a FNG to the area but not fng to preservation. Any help/info would be great. Would consider employment/sub work too.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

npm said:


> I'm looking into relocating to Orlando area due to my sons mother looking to relocate with my son. I currently have my own preservation/reo/general construction business here in PA. I'm curious to see how bad Orlando area is for a FNG to the area but not fng to preservation. Any help/info would be great. Would consider employment/sub work too.


I would check into the Florida laws for licensing as a general contractor. I'm not sure if/what PA requires but I believe Florida is pretty difficult due to dealing with hurricanes.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah that's what type of logistics I'm trying to figure out. I know I've seen a few on here from Florida. I've have some time approx 1 year to make full decision.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

As for as general contracting goes Florida doesn't reciprocate licensing with other states.
http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/cilb/index.html


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I read somewhere that the Boards for the Fl contractor licensing is a sob. Gypso can tell u abt regs there.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A Great Uncle and his family relocated near Hope Sound and started up a landscaping and roofing business and have done very well. A couple of hoops to jump thru but once they were up and running it went well.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They are a SOB! But depending what you want to do you , just doing trash outs, lawns, securing, etc. does not require a GC license, you can get a Property Maintenance occupational license. Any specialty trades are licensed separately, plumbing, A/C, electrical,etc. Even a GC has to hire a licensed contractor for specialty trades.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Also, there are several types of GC's, Class A, Class B, basically a Class A can do anything, Class B can only do up to 2 stories


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

so with gc license I can do certain things within limit. If I want roof I need a roofing contracting license. If I just want to do general p&p work no license needed but I would need a license for roof repairs. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

GC test was harder than the test to become a Nuclear Propulsion rating in the US Navy. 

I passed the test but did not get the license. I decided I did not want to deal with the aggravation and added costs for insurance. Was only getting it for an employer anyway becasue they were paying for it. 

I would recommend the Palm Construction School in Orlando. They were a great help with the exam prep. Total cost for books is about $1,000 and the classes are about the same. With testing fees the total is between $2,500 and $3,000. Then you have to pay application fees. 

I would very highly recommend hiring a specialist to fill out the application and submitting it for you. Cost is between $300 and $1,000 and means the difference between having the application approved the first time and and having it approved to fifth time, if ever. 

Kind of like not hiring a lawyer to represent you. You can do it yourself, but the odds are you will get it wrong the first few times. 

Total cost is between $3,000 and $4,000. Then you qualify to go spend a big bag of money on insurance and start a lifetime regime of antacids and ibubrofen. 

No license is needed for general P&P work, but is for roofing, plumbing, electrical, A/C, and anything that changes or effects a buildings structural components in any way. 

You can change an outlet or cover, but not install a a new one and pull the wire. 

You can change out the toilet or sink, but not pipe a new one from scratch. 

You can install new A/C register and filters, but not change out sections of duct or install new ones. 

You can repair a few shingles (typically up to 1 square), but you cannot do a reroof. I avoid roofing altogether because the definition of how much work is too much without a license varies from one code enforcement officer and another. 

You can change out a door and frame, but you cannot cut in a new one. 

Florida is good about about heavy fines and go to jail if you are not in compliance with licensing. 

When in doubt I contact the local building department and ask for clarification.

If you do move here let me know and I will help you out with what I can.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

My plumber moved here from Florida 3 years ago. Loves the lack of bureaucracy here. Didn't like that he was a master plumber in Florida for 13 years and the license wouldn't transfer. He had to take the test all over again. Just finished a re-plumb on a 1910 house a few weeks back. The inspector showed up, looked in the crawlspace hole and saw what he wanted to see, passed the job and left without even going in the house. My plumber was like "WTF?".....


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> GC test was harder than the test to become a Nuclear Propulsion rating in the US Navy.
> 
> I passed the test but did not get the license. I decided I did not want to deal with the aggravation and added costs for insurance. Was only getting it for an employer anyway becasue they were paying for it.
> 
> ...


Some good information. What you can and can't do without a trade license let alone a CGC, CBC, or CRC varies by county. In Lee county where I'm at you can't change out the door frame without the proper license either general carpentry or finish carpentry. Those 2 licenses each require 2 years verifiable experience working in FL. There are ways around those requirements.

In my county you can get a the following license:

PROPERTY MAINTENANCE OR REPAIR 
MISCELLANEOUS MAINTENANCE 

A local business tax receipt in this category is very restrictive in nature and allows for certain types of work; (Examples: clean 
out garages, hanging drapery rods, peep hole installation, changing door knobs, replacing toilet flush kits, pressure washing.)
A Lee County Competency Card or Department of Business and Professional Regulation license is required to perform any work 
in the following service areas including but not limited to:
A/C Repair or Installation Excavation Low Voltage Wiring
Aluminum Work Fence Erection Masonry
Cabinet Installation Garage Doors Millwork
Carpentry Glass & Glazing Painting (indoor/outdoor)
Concrete Placing or Coatings Hurricane Shutters Plumbing
Construction Irrigation/Lawn Sprinklers Roofing
Drywall & Plastering Insulation (all types) Tile & Marble
Electrical
Screening or re-screening of anything other than windows, doors, and lanais that are built in the structure of the
roof of the home (no aluminum work)
Note: Performing lawn, landscaping or fertilizer service in unincorporated Lee County requires a
Best Management Practices Certificate of Training.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> Some good information. What you can and can't do without a trade license let alone a CGC, CBC, or CRC varies by county. In Lee county where I'm at you can't change out the door frame without the proper license either general carpentry or finish carpentry. Those 2 licenses each require 2 years verifiable experience working in FL. There are ways around those requirements.
> 
> In my county you can get a the following license:
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, IIRC Miami is crazy like that too. You actually have to list the city as additional insured in your CGL. 

Here is Volusia county it is not so tough, but I have plenty to do with just grass cuts and maids with the occasional trash out or fallen tree removal.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> GC test was harder than the test to become a Nuclear Propulsion rating in the US Navy.
> 
> I passed the test but did not get the license. I decided I did not want to deal with the aggravation and added costs for insurance. Was only getting it for an employer anyway becasue they were paying for it.
> 
> ...




Thanks that's great info. PA is not even close to that complicated. I'll definitely take you up on thd offer I know I'll need help. 

The test sound like you need to be book smart. I've generally pass test fairly easy.

I'm kinda looking forward to change of scenery and/or challenges.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

npm said:


> Thanks that's great info. PA is not even close to that complicated. I'll definitely take you up on thd offer I know I'll need help.
> 
> The test sound like you need to be book smart. I've generally pass test fairly easy.
> 
> I'm kinda looking forward to change of scenery and/or challenges.


 
Book smart and a good memory. That is where the class comes into play. No way I would have passed without that. 

Arrived at test site about 6:30 am and left about 6:30 pm. Had to sit in the parking lot for 1/2 hour and rest my eyes so they would focus enough to drive. Never had to read so much fine print so fast in my life. 

You have about 4 minutes to answer each question. Sounds like alot until you see that you have to sort through a stack of books 4 feet tall to find the answer. You either know the books or you fail. It really is that simple.


----------

